# An eye-opening article on NK's nuclear capabilities



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Drudge linked to an article today from The Hill website with the headline "How North Korea could kill 90 percent of Americans".
Yeah, that got my attention.
After reading it, I am now more concerned over NK's possible strike chances against the US.
For years, I've been under the assumption that NK did in fact have nuclear weapons, but didn't possess sufficient technology to deliver them to US soil.
I no longer hold that assumption.
Did you guys know NK has TWO orbiting satellites that cross over the US regularly? And their orbiting distance is a bit unnerving.
From the article:


> In February and March of 2015, former senior national security officials of the Reagan and Clinton administrations warned that North Korea should be regarded as capable of delivering by satellite a small nuclear warhead, specially designed to make a high-altitude electromagnetic pulse (EMP) attack against the United States. According to the Congressional EMP Commission, a single warhead delivered by North Korean satellite could blackout the national electric grid and other life-sustaining critical infrastructures for over a year-killing 9 of 10 Americans by starvation and societal collapse.
> 
> *Two North Korean satellites, the KMS-3 and KMS-4, presently orbit over the U.S. on trajectories consistent with surprise EMP attack.*


I hate admitting that things cause me worry, but that right there... I have no other way of describing it.

I recommend giving the rest a read too. The article goes over all of the obstacles a country would have to overcome to possess long-range nuclear strike capability, and point by point, explains why it should be assumed NK now has such capability.
(source: How North Korea could kill 90 percent of Americans | TheHill)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been commenting on the North Korean EMP threat for some time now. It is a real one.

The US has asked China to reign in their puppet regime. But under the right circumstances China could easily give NK the go ahead to attack us, and then claim innocence.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the second paragraph is more relevant - North Korea has been existing off their smuggling operations of illegal goods for decades now .... getting a full size hodge-podge nuke device - housed in a CDX box - and onto a US bound freighter would be nothing for them - getting one across the south border not much harder .... then there's the freighter and nuke missile scenario from One Second Later .... and that's not counting if NK doesn't have a few already placed with underground US living agent/commandos ....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been thinking for the last year or so NK was going to be a real short term problem and as such, is number two in my top 5 scenarios. He is estimated to have 20 nuclear devices and if he doesn't have the capability to deliver long range he soon will. I have read our intellegence is predicting anothe nuclear test any day now as well. He actually thinks he can win although I have no idea why unless he thinks he can deliver an EMP strike that would neutralize our retaliation strike capabilities. That is not Realistic from what I understand. Nevertheless, this guy is bat shit crazy and does not live in reality apparently. We are a delusional crazy mans whim from WWIII.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I agree that NK as Iran should be taken as a serious threat. A serious threat that needs to be directly dealt with. I was aware of the two NK satellites and seem to recall that the 2nd one was put into orbit sometime last summer/early fall?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Heightened Activity at North Korea's Punggye-ri Nuclear Test Site


Heightened Activity at North Korea?s Punggye-ri Nuclear Test Site | 38 North: Informed Analysis of North Korea


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know that there is an effective deterrent with this guy short of a US first strike because he doesn't seem to live in reality. China can shut his economy down but I am thinking he would see that as US instigated and push the button anyways. There is no rhyme or reason with this guy, he is just bat shit crazy it seems.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

While we have plenty of methods to counteract any attack via our robust air defense capabilities and cyber/telecomm methods, there should be no discounting the fact these guys already have miniaturized tactical nuclear weapons and short/medium range launch vehicles.

The onus lays on us to preempt this, I am not against working with the Chinese to try to find non-violent ways to mitigate this threat, but I know full well (as do others) that will never be a be-all-end-all solution unless the CIA/DIA, the Chinese or S. Korea or even North Koreans usurp the current government and replace it...that likelihood is extremely low, and to my knowledge _probably_ has already been attempted and failed.

The only way we can end this is to launch a tactical nuclear device into Pyongyang and overwhelm their border crossings at the same time as that is where most of their C4ISR elements and physical military presence is located - past that we usually jack everything up due to CIA weanies and our absolutely horrid counter-insurgency and nation-building strategy

Soooo, long story short: We kill them before they kill us.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Soooo, long story short: We kill them before they kill us.


Yes, but how do you 100% assure they can't send off a message to have an EMP devise on a satellite explode on the next pass over our country? How do you ensure their cyber units can't shut down & damage our grid with a few keystrokes? It is well known they have hacked it & have access to it. IMO, it is such threats that keep us from attacking as you say. There has to be a reason we only threaten but do nothing. IMO, they are very dangerous & the main reason I prep and why I prep for an EMP attack.

I'm betting the military's space plane, the X-37B, which has been on a very extended secret mission, is involved with this issue.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

well worth reading this entire article written by some well known people with strong US government ties.

https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/7512/north-korea-nuclear-missiles

The longer we wait the more dangerous N. Korea is becoming and it is already a very serious threat with an unstable leader.


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

.

- Seriously? They can't even keep the lights on in Pyongyang.

- Setting off an atomic bomb at a fixed, ground location with all the time in the world to set-up is almost literal child's play. Put a few hundred pounds of weapons grade fissionable material together, and the trick it to keep it from exploding. Building a device light/compact enough for orbital use that will *reliably* detonate is a whole 'nuther story. (And imagine touching off one that didn't work right! World record _Suicide By Cop _right there.)

- There is absolutely no way NK can pull it off unless the CIA pretty much does it for them. (Although that's not entirely inconceivable.)

- We've got a good list of mundane things that have a near 100% chance of bringing-about TEOTWAWKI, and we're supposed to be worried about Sci-Fi attacks from a country that would have to upgrade to be considered Third World?

.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

OldHorseman said:


> .
> 
> - Seriously? They can't even keep the lights on in Pyongyang.
> 
> ...


10 years ago you'd be right.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I can tell you from my prior submarine service, that NK and China are both countries I worry about. China is feeding NK too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bill Clinton . That is a name you can thank for NK building it's weapons program. We feed them , provide them fuel and allowed them to spend on the weapons program. Bill Clinton


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

OldHorseman said:


> .
> Building a device light/compact enough for orbital use that will *reliably* detonate is a whole 'nuther story. (And imagine touching off one that didn't work right! World record _Suicide By Cop _right there.)
> 
> .


Wouldn't it be great if NK nuked themselves?:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Wouldn't it be great if NK nuked themselves?:vs_rocking_banana:


 Bet a few have wonder if it could be made to look that way. I am at a point I say nuke them right now level the place. Have China on the phone at the time. Ask one question would you like to be next?
Russia will already be watching.


----------

